# hello everyone



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

i,m back in bussines... right now im in Romania, back home finnaly


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello,

I'm glad to see you posting. 

Your pigeons seem to have some spacious quarters, do they roost inside the house/building? How lovely... and very lucky they are.

I hope you have a beautiful and Blessed Holy Season and happy New Year too!


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

thanks... merry christhmas too all of you..and un great season


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Merry Chrismas to you too...*

Your loft is nice...Who is feeding and taking care of your birds while you're out? 

Happy New Years as well...


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Beautiful loft! You seems to be really into pigeons with those kind of loft. Do you race?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 23, 2008)

I am jealous! What a beautiful loft system you have. Any chance of getting a few inside pictures?
Hope everyone is having a wonderful holiday season.


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

*thanks all and an happy new year to all of you*

i trying to add new pics on the inside of the loft , but i have no more space.soo i put some of my nest boxes outside of the loft


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

*other pics*

other pics...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Welcome back, RP! This looks like a new loft? It looks wonderful and, of course, your beautiful pigeons look wonderful too!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

love the loft, would love to see the inside setup...the aviaries are great! glad your back home!


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

i had to buy new pigeons to compleet my loft ..take a loock


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

*new pigions on my loft*

those are my new birds


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Very nice birds!


----------

